# Just Starting in the Sport World - Opinions and Advice?



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

I want to start doing SOMETHING in the competitive world with my 7 month old girl to have fun together. Just not sure what yet. Does anyone have a good suggestion on what to start in? She lives to retrieve...has an extremely strong interest in it (imagine that haha). She's also very intelligent and quick to learn, however in puppy training she often "got bored/overstimulated" halfway through the hour long sessions and would develop a deaf ear to our commands. I know she's too young for agility right now.

I'd LOVE to do some conformation with her just because I find it so interesting and it'd be great socialization, but I'm not sure she has the "right stuff" or the same style as what I'm seeing in the ring. I'd love if you could give me opinions on her. I posted her on the evaluation facebook page but all I got was that she looked more mature than 7 months and that she seemed well balanced and comfortable in her natural stance with nothing out of place...whatever that means. 

I had a hard time stacking her myself so this was the best picture I could get (she naturally did this). From my novice eye, she looks high in the rear (she's on a slight hill in the pic, but she doesn't have the sloped topline I'm seeing in other dogs). Is this something that can change as she matures? She's a bit toed out here too. Her front legs are too far out for me to judge anything. She's quite a solid dog as far as bone structure goes - and despite her constant activity and exercise I feel as if maybe she's a tad chunky? If anything we feed her towards the lower end of what's good for her, just because she seems inclined to chunk up if we feed her more. When she trots, her whole midsection kind of jiggles side to side :uhoh:

I could be completely wrong with all of the above. Please critique her for me if you can and tell me if I'd be a fool to enter her in a conformation show! And what other classes would be a good start for us. Thanks so much!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't help with conformation, but goldens can be great at competitive obedience! If you find a good training center, you can stick with that for a long time and have a good bonding experience with your dog.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I can't tell too much from that photo, but then again nothing looks out of place (yes, there's that again  ). She may be a little high in the rear, but it doesn't look like much, and if she is stacked properly it might even out. I'd have to see her moving to tell for sure. Her front and rear angles look acceptable from what I can see, and though she doesn't appear to have the most angulation, she does look balanced. Most show dogs probably have a little more bone than she does, but I personally like a more moderate bone on dogs. She has enough leg, which is good. Her hocks are fine (though I personally like them a teeny bit shorter), she has a nice bend of stifle. Feet and pasterns could be a tad better. She appears to have wonderful pigment. She has a nice headpiece, and will develop more back skull as she matures. From the photo I can't tell too much about her shoulder set. I'd have to put hands on her, unless you can get a better photo.

Honestly, there are some folks who post their dogs for evaluation and I just shake my head and remain silent, but I don't see anything in the photos you've posted that turn me off. She is a lovely girl and might make a good show dog, though it's really hard to be sure from the particular photos.

That roly-poly movement is most likely because she needs better muscle tone. You should do some core strengthening exercises with her (they are fun, and involve "begging" positions and other cute stuff). Look up Dr. Chris Zink and core strengthening exercises, she has some fun and great stuff. That should also get better with age and conditioning.

Toed out (or "east-west") is, despite what you hear from the majority of dog people, proper structure. Indeed, dogs whose feet line up perfectly straight tend to be pigeon-toed when moving, and placement when moving is the real indicator of proper structure. Watch her as she moves. If her feet land straight, she's fine.

The difference between what makes a champion show dog and a pet dog can be very small. Can't tell if your girl has "it" from these photos. But I don't see any glaring problems. Her weight is fine if you can readily feel her ribs. At 7 months old she will need to build muscle, but can't be road worked yet. No worries, most puppies are that way.

Seven months can be a very odd time, and puppies that age differ wildly in development. Here are two of mine at 6 months, and then as teenagers, for comparison. Look how different they are at that age from one another, and then how dramatically they matured in just a few months.

Here is Gibbs at 6 months, then as a teenager.

















here is Ziva at 6 months, then as a teenager.

















See how different they are from each other as puppies? Wildly different levels of maturation. And then see how much they change as they mature? Your girl is going to change a lot in the coming months.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> At 7 months old she will need to build muscle, but *can't be road worked *yet. No worries, most puppies are that way.


DanaRuns, what do you mean by 'road worked'?

Thanks.
(don't mean to hijack the thread...)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Conformation requires you to be able to stack her, OR her to put herself into a free stack and hold it. Are there classes near to you, so you can practice with guidance?

You can also look up Rally obedience on akc.org- it's an easy entrée into obedience which is super fun.
If she loves retrieving, maybe you can find a training buddy? Lots of dead ducks to handle, but it'd be rewarding and fun. If you join GRCA, you can get a free DVD on the WC tests.


----------



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

DanaRuns - thank you so much for the in depth eval. I'll see if I can get a better shot. Prism- just started talking with the local club and we'll be going to a club picnic on June 20th to meet everyone. Hoping to find out more about the local scene then.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Otter said:


> DanaRuns, what do you mean by 'road worked'?
> 
> Thanks.
> (don't mean to hijack the thread...)


Road work is essentially "jogging" for dogs. Dogs are often conditioned by taking them out on the road to trot some distance. Usually, the human will ride a bike and the dog will trot along side. It can be anywhere from 1/2 a mile to 3 miles or so, depending on the dog. But they can't do that until their growth plates close, or they risk injury to developing joints and bones. The conventional wisdom says you can't start road working a dog until s/he is 20-24 months old, though Dr. Chris Zink (probably the world's foremost expert) says 14 months.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm new to the world of conformation as well and just getting started with mine...but one thing I'd consider is training her for her CGC. So many of the qualities and behaviors required for that test are really helpful in conformation as well (like stand for examination). It's a relatively easy and fun test and the classes are good to help you train your dog to get along well in public, with distractions, etc. From there, it should be easy enough to go into rally and whatever else interests you.


----------



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

That's a great idea. Thank you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Also, at the picnic they might have somebody there that can introduce her to ducks. I know that is always part of our picnics.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

There will likely be others in your area, but here is a Kennel club that ofers handling classes. 
» Conformation Handling Class

Also IABCA is a entry level club that offers shows. They are lower key, less formal, little to no pros, beginner friendly and you get a written critique under each judge. It is quite likely you would walk away with a puppy championship after just one weekend. an there is one near you coming up soon. Here is the info International Dog Show Calendar


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure if this is close to you but here is a UKC show coming up. You would need to register with UKC or buy a TL (Temporary Listing) before you enter. 

UKC is more challenging that IABCA but still way less competative than AKC and adult titles can be earned aft 6 moths of age. 

United Kennel Club: MECHANICSBURG (I) CONF ALT JS


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Obedience classes can also be fun as long as it's the right 'level' for your pup. At 7 months and getting "bored" you can look into some of the more "fun" classes focused on socialization and lots of different activities. In terms of conformation, we "dabbled" in it briefly many years ago and stopped as it wasn't enjoyable for us OR the dog even though he earned the coveted "points". My experience was that "owner handlers" were (generally) more friendly, willing to help, etc. Some of the "professional" handlers came across as completely arrogant and elitist - others were nice enough but most professional handlers are dealing with more than one dog at any all-breed show. 
If you're mostly interested in conformation (as well as possible interest in breeding down the road) you may want to check out the "bred by exhibitor" classes - they tend to be rather small, but anyone showing in that class is also a breeder.
best of luck and most of all, have fun!!


----------



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

Thank you all for the help! That give me a lot of good starting points


----------

